# [SOLVED] Halo Combat Evolved Won't Start



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, I just installed halo CE from my harddrive (I rip the iso from any game disk I play because it plays wayyyy faster from a SATA2 harddrive than DVD-Rom drive), anyways, I installed using DAEMON tools, than when I tried to play it, it gave me an error right at the startup loading screen the error was "A problem occured initialising Direct3D. Hardware acceleration may be disabled, please run DXDIAG." My pc is way newer than the game so it's not a shader problem or anything. I looked online and found that you need to enable SafeDisk emulation to make the cd start. I thought this was odd, because I installed halo without SafeDisk emulation, but I enable it anyways. Still won't start with same error, I ran dxdiag and passed all the tests. Hardware acceration is enabled according to dxdiag. I really want to play it because I havn't played it for a long time (probably 7 years now). Here are my specs:

mobo: Fujitsu Siemens P5SD2 microATX

CPU: Intel P4 2.8GHZ HyperThreading Prescott core Socket LGA775

video card: MSI Radeon 4350 PCIe (Catalyst driver is up to date along with video bios)

HDD: WD Caviar SATA2 250GB (176GB free, defragmented with Diskepper, I also ran chkdsk)

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster 750s CRT monitor

PSU: 500W PSU (label is torn, but I remember when I bought it, it's a high quality PSU, picked it out for that reason)

RAM: 1.25GB Corsair ValueRAM DDR2 PC5300

As you can see, this is way more than enough to run halo, I have DirectX 9.0c installed, my video card drivers are all up to date. In dxdiag, AGP acceleration is enabled, should I turn it off since my video card is PCIe? Thanks in advance!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Halo Combat Evolved Won't Start*

does it run fine directly off the disk?


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Halo Combat Evolved Won't Start*

Yes and no, no at first with same error, then yes because I read you need patch 1.08 to fix ati vid card incompatibility. Thx anyways!


----------

